# Wear Neck brace and full face helmet d



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Do you guys wear both neck brace and helmet on trail ride? 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh come on guys and girls. My thread is getting stale herd

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm not sure what you would consider "trail riding", but for most of us a decent helmet is a must (not full face / chin bar necessarily), maybe gloves, maybe knee & elbow pads, maybe an integrated back protector in a hydro pack is all you need / want for trail riding. Full on DH pants, upper body armour, full face helmets and neck protectors are more suited to DH / gravity riding. 

You are welcome to wear whatever you want, and after all it is YOUR safety, but don't expect a lot of input from people on these things for trail riding. For me it's a decent helmet (Poc trabec) and some gloves - that's it.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

The science behind neck braces appears dubious at best. Transfers stresses to different areas. Recommend doing some reading on it before jumping in. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

google doesn't have much of scientific studies about brace. the study probably require a fee to read the material.


----------



## I'm Dave (May 12, 2016)

99% helmet and gloves only. 1% of the time add light kneepads depending on the trail I choose.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

I wear a Bell Super 2R when planning to ride near my technical limits on a trail ride. So, not a _full face,_ but a "full face". Planning to add elbow/knee pads only because my skills have increased to the point where the penalty for failure is approaching the point where I may not be arriving to work on Monday.

So, as said above, all depends on your personal definition of "trail", how often you ride at your limits, how dangerous your limits are, and your tolerance for risk. Plenty of people would hit what I'll be wearing full gear for with an XC lid. Others would think I'm insane. Meh.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

DriverB said:


> The science behind neck braces appears dubious at best. Transfers stresses to different areas. Recommend doing some reading on it before jumping in.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Not sure this is true? Really? It's your neck versus what, collarbones? Shoulders? Break my shoulders into a couple pieces before you break my neck, yes please.

I've had some true diggers and my Leatt neck brace has kept me out of a wheelchair. Absolutely sold on the idea.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is leatt brace really good, reliable? 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Lithified said:


> Not sure this is true? Really? It's your neck versus what, collarbones? Shoulders? Break my shoulders into a couple pieces before you break my neck, yes please.
> 
> I've had some true diggers and my Leatt neck brace has kept me out of a wheelchair. Absolutely sold on the idea.


Jonathan and Steven went into depth on this on a recent MTB podcast, it was pretty interesting. Basically the idea is the brace transfers force into your head and vertebrae- making your head into an immovable spear when it impacts the ground. Apparently some of the clinical research done on it can't find a benefit to using the brace but raises some issues like these. I am by no means an expert or saying you should go one way or the other but it does sound like there is some uncertainty around the efficacy of these that should be considered

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------

